# bilberry wheel cleaner



## Chris200100 (Jun 1, 2008)

Where can you get bilberry wheel cleaner from, i've lookd at few site can see it for sale anywhere


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Clean your car does it mate.Its excellent stuff BUY IT lol


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

You can buy 1 or 5 litres of Bilberry Wheel Cleaner from,

www.valetpro.co.uk

www.elitecarcare.co.uk

www.cleanyourcar.co.uk


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

you didnt look very hard then :lol:  the sponsors of this section for starters


----------



## COLZO (Sep 4, 2008)

Can Bilberry be used on a weekly basis? My wheels are still looking as good as new as they have always been wax protected, but I'm looking for a spray on/hose off type of cleaner thats safe and won't strip off the protection.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Aero said:


> You can buy 1 or 5 litres of Bilberry Wheel Cleaner from,
> 
> www.valetpro.co.uk
> 
> ...


You missed two, also available from;

www.i4detailing.co.uk

www.glossmax.com


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

COLZO said:


> Can Bilberry be used on a weekly basis? My wheels are still looking as good as new as they have always been wax protected, but I'm looking for a spray on/hose off type of cleaner thats safe and won't strip off the protection.


Yes it can be used weekly. You would have to use a shampoo if you don't want to strip any protection off. However using a very weak mix of Bilberry makes the wheels easy to clean and protection still lasts a good while.

Thanks 7MAT.


----------



## timmyboy (Jul 6, 2008)

Chris200100 said:


> Where can you get bilberry wheel cleaner from, i've lookd at few site can see it for sale anywhere


 valet pro mate!!! authorised dealer on this site! cracking product by the way!!!


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Aero said:


> Yes it can be used weekly. You would have to use a shampoo if you don't want to strip any protection off. However using a very weak mix of Bilberry makes the wheels easy to clean and protection still lasts a good while.
> 
> Thanks 7MAT.


How weak? 1:10 ?
Ta


----------



## madscotsman (Sep 6, 2008)

got first bottle off bilberry this week and its great stuff, effortless cleaning


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

dibbs26 said:


> How weak? 1:10 ?
> Ta


I use it 1:4


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

dibbs26 said:


> How weak? 1:10 ?
> Ta


Yes that is the mix I use to clean the wheels every week or two. In the past I've had over 3 months protection from two coats of Jetseal.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

So 1:4 and the protection stays intact that you have already applied ?


----------



## thermoacc (Jun 24, 2008)

I`ve been using bilberry for a while now and dilute it 1:6 for a weekly clean due to the 600 odd miles a week I cover. There is a good coating of collinite 476s on them along with EGP and SRP and using this dilution the wax has lasted very well with no sign yet of a top up needed. Bilberry is top stuff!:thumb:


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Best wheel cleaner i have used !

Superb stuff


----------



## zrjace (Jan 31, 2008)

mine was meant to be here today,but i was working when they cameso its gotta be picked up tommorow!Will try it on the weeekend


----------



## Kilmo (Apr 30, 2008)

For those who have tried both, how does this compare to Autosmart's Smart Wheels?


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Kilmo said:


> For those who have tried both, how does this compare to Autosmart's Smart Wheels?


Have a look at this thread Bilberry v Smart Wheels.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Aero said:


> Have a look at this thread Bilberry v Smart Wheels.


Thats a good test

Im going to do WB vs Bilberry later :thumb:


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

wrx man said:


> Thats a good test
> 
> Im going to do WB vs Bilberry later :thumb:


That will be an interesting test.

But these are two differant products. We do have two acid based wheel cleaner that would compete with WB all the way. Our Blue gel wheel cleaner (hydrocloric acid base, Gel slows down drying time, improves contact time, designed to clean the most abused wheels). Orange gel wheel cleaner (sulphamic acid, Non corsive, safe on aluminum and stainless steel, Gel slows down drying time, improves contact time, has slightly more cleaning power to the bilberry.)


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

wrx man said:


> Thats a good test
> 
> Im going to do WB vs Bilberry later :thumb:


Not much point in the test IMHO as 1Valet PRO said two different products. I have both and WB will always clean better than Bilberry, however Bilberry is far safer on the wheel and your own health :thumb:


----------



## vanbling (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 3 peice split rim 'lowenhart ldrs'. Cost a packet and don't want to rot them with the wrong cleaner. So would the Bilberry be a good product to use on a true 3 peice steel and polished alloy? :driver:


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

The safest option is to use shampoo, although Bilberry should be fine


----------



## vanbling (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Aero. :thumb:


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Got some Bilberry from CYC and used it for the first time last week on some reasonably grotty alloys, very impressed, pleasant smell, no effort at all to take off 95% of the dirt.
I could of acidently fallen against the wheels with the brush/sponge to take the remaining 5% off  :thumb:


----------

